
Google's link shortener is officially dead - zsmizzle
https://www.androidpolice.com/2019/03/30/googles-link-shortener-is-officially-dead/
======
Nextgrid
Good. Now hopefully others follow suit.

There's no legitimate reason to use URL shorteners. It's only if you want to
hide malware, tracking links, referral links, etc - none of which benefit the
user.

------
onetimemanytime
Curious: any idea how much would it cost to run a year?

~~~
Nextgrid
Probably not that much, there's not much processing power involved nor
bandwidth used (it's really just serving 301 redirects). A bare-metal
dedicated server should handle quite a bit of traffic and remain cost
effective (compared to their "cloud" equivalents).

